# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  mort étrange de mouche

## frimouse-speed

je ne sais même pas où mettre ce sujet tellement il va vous paraître étrange mais bon voila cher moi il y a un peu de mouches,il n'y a aucun produit pour les tuer ni les repousser,elle ne sont pas en nombre important mais aujourd'hui j'en aie vu 6 qui étaient sur le dos et qui essayé de s'envoler du coup elle tourner en rond et plusieurs étaient morte,même quand on les retournent elles se remettent sur le dos,comme aujourd'hui il a fait très chaud (34°C dehors et comme ma mère ouvre toutes les portes et les fenêtres il faisait presque aussi chaud dans la maison) je me demande si ce ne serait pas sa pourtant dans lévier il y a toujours un peu d'eau,je sais que ce n'est pas très évident de savoir de quoi peut mourir un insecte mais si quelqu'un a une idée
je sais je suis très très curieuse

----------


## Origan

Produits chimiques chez toi (parfums, produits entretien) ?
Hier à l'intérieur chez moi, il a fait 32 par moment et les quelques mouches prisonnières ne sont pas mortes.

----------


## frimouse-speed

non il n'y a aucun produit chimique,ma mère a fait le ménage ce matin et depuis quelques jours elle n'avait pas utiliser de produit

----------


## Chenille

De "vieillesse" ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Quinze jours à un mois de durée de vie  ::

----------


## frimouse-speed

oui mais c'est bizarre que j'en aie vu 6 mourir le même jours,enfin peut-être des frères et sœur  ::

----------


## Chenille

S'ils ont tout ce qu'il faut sur leur lieu de naissance, ils n'ont aucune raison d'aller Ailleurs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## virginy

elles se sont peut etre posées sur un truc un peu "collant" qui les aura asphyxiées ? Après j'en vois parfois en galère sur le dos mais c'est après qu'elles se soient accouplées. Est ce que les males meurent après avoir fécondé la femelle ?  J'ai jamais surveillé les choses de près...
La seule chose qui m'étonne chez les mouches c'est qu'elles sont toujours super vives mais quand elles dorment, tu peux les pousser du doigt, elles roupillent !

----------


## kapoustou

Tiens, à la fin de l'été dernier c'était le même chose chez mes parents, des mouches mortes ou à moitié partout ! Mais j'ai aucune idée de pourquoi cela dit...

----------


## virginy

ou alors elles sont déja empoisonnées quand elles arrivent chez toi ?

----------


## hupet

les mouches ont un cycle de vie adulte assez court environ 21 jours pour les femelles et 17 jours pour les mâles
comme elles éclosent en gros nombre au même moment normal d'avoir des "hécatombes" par périodes, en principe les mâles en premier, puis les femelles qui auront pris le temps de pondre
voici un lien que je trouve assez complet
http://www.futura-sciences.com/magaz...50-677/page/4/

----------


## frimouse-speed

merci beaucoup pour le lien,c'est vrai qu'au final on ne fait pas tellement attention a ces animaux qui vivent pourtant constamment avec nous,je vais le lire tout de suite

----------

